# السته سيجما



## Eng.sunya (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اين ممكن ان نطبق ه السته سيجما؟؟

وما هي مشاريع التخرج التي يمكن عملها باستخدام السته سيجما؟؟


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (30 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا اخي العزيز
اولا موضوع six sigma هو برنامج متكامل وليس بالبساطه التي تتصورها
في البدايه عليك بالاطلاع على الموضوع بشكل مفصل وبكل دقه وذلك من خلال الكتب او الانترنت واشهر موقعها http://www.6sigma.us

يمكنك ايضا الذهاب الى هذا الرابط في الموقع http://www.6sigma.us/dmaic-step-zero-leadership.php
والاطلاع على project example

وبالتوفيق


----------



## bamasaq (31 يوليو 2009)

اريد ان اكمل ماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية ولكن لا ادري التخصص بشرط ان يكون انتساب


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أغسطس 2009)

و هذه مقالة عن ستة سيجما


----------



## waelmd (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------

